# Trick or Treat?



## jguile415 (10/10/15)

Hey guys! Does anyone know how many mgs of nicotine are in the Vape King Trick or Treat liquids?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/15)

PM @Stroodlepuff and ask her.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/15)

Please let us know when you find out


----------



## jguile415 (10/10/15)

I will indeed  I bought 2 bottles this morning but forgot to ask  a little worried to try them 'cause I can't deal with anything over 6mg.. got two gigs today and can't afford to "Silver"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (10/10/15)

Hey Guys, The Trick or Treats are all 6mg

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jguile415 (10/10/15)

Brilliant!! Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (10/10/15)

No probs bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/15)

Thanks Oli, but I'm gonna need to bump that up a tad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie (10/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks Oli, but I'm gonna need to bump that up a tad



At least 18mg im guessing @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (10/10/15)

Hmmm... i've got a bacon and banana flavour.. it's umm, interesting! Definately not an ADV but not bad


----------



## Viper_SA (10/10/15)

I sometimes buy a bacon, banana and caramel vetkoek. Really nice combo actually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/15)

jguile415 said:


> Hmmm... i've got a bacon and banana flavour.. it's umm, interesting! Definately not an ADV but not bad


Which number did you get?


----------



## jguile415 (10/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Which number did you get?


That one was number 3.. got 10 aswell but haven't tried it yet


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/15)

I have #9, it smells good but haven't had a chance to try it.


----------



## Jakey (10/10/15)

Might only be synthetic flavouring and still "technically " halaal, but the presence of the bacon flavour is throwing me off participating in this. Sounds fun though.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/15)

Jakey said:


> Might only be synthetic flavouring and still "technically " halaal, but the presence of the bacon flavour is throwing me off participating in this. Sounds fun though.


maybe just specify on your order that they not give you any juice with that flavouring? Just a thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (10/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> maybe just specify on your order that they not give you any juice with that flavouring? Just a thought


That was dof of me haha. Thanks


----------



## jguile415 (11/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I have #9, it smells good but haven't had a chance to try it.


Cool! Let us know what it tastes like


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/15)

jguile415 said:


> Cool! Let us know what it tastes like


I'll do that


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/15)

No.9 Seems to be some sort of Ripe Strawberry Custard concoction, not bad at all. Definitely a Treat. I bumped it up to 12mg and let it steep. The strawberry is quite prominent, the custard hides in the background, I picked it up once or twice at the start but it's gone into hiding again.

@Stroodlepuff I hope I get a trick next time


----------



## Silver (18/10/15)

Thread moved to Vapeking sub-forum


----------



## TheLongTwitch (18/10/15)

@jguile415 I got No.10
I can't decide if a trick or a treat 

Chocolate with wicks bubblegum 
(At least that is what it tastes like)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (18/10/15)

I also got No.8 which tastes like a pretty prominent Litchi base with other fruits.
Coincidentally it mixes up well with Lime Milkshake for a great resulting fruit smoothy!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (18/10/15)

I got #2. I was going to make a video of me trying it but had some beer with mates and well we tried it 

We all guessed ummm popcorn ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/15)

Until the end of October...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Achmat89 (20/10/15)

Any one have any idea of what #4 could be, hoping it's not Bacon lol
Too scared to try unless someone can confirm that #4 isn't bacon or something of that nature.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Any one have any idea of what #4 could be, hoping it's not Bacon lol
> Too scared to try unless someone can confirm that #4 isn't bacon or something of that nature.



No bacon in #4  there is only one with Bacon and it is an odd number


----------



## Achmat89 (20/10/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> No bacon in #4  there is only one with Bacon and it is an odd number



Lovely stuff, thanx so much for the juice and sweeties @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Lovely stuff, thanx so much for the juice and sweeties @Stroodlepuff



Its a pleasure  Please post a pic of your Vape Mail if you took one


----------



## Ediskrad (20/10/15)

Many thanks @Stroodlepuff and everyone at Vape King. Thank you for the sweets yes and the juice. I got 6 and 11, 11 seems to be ginger beer with a fruitiness in the backround I think, for the life of me I can't figure out 6 it tastes good tho. Having fun with the Epoch D1 as well. Package came super quick! Once again thank you guys.


----------



## LFC (20/10/15)

Also got 11, definitely ginger in there


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/15)

I hope I get No.11


----------



## Chris du Toit (20/10/15)

I got no.5... I smell bananas and coconut, haven't vaped it yet so will check if my nose is on par with my taste buds tonight.

EDIT: ok so I put some in my little clearo quick for a taste.... uhmmmmmmm... not banannas, maybe just a little but got a coconut after taste very slightly. Cant put my finger on the prominent flavour though, very strange but not savory for sure. has a bit of a floral taste to it... i think


----------



## kimbo (20/10/15)

Thank you @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (20/10/15)

#12...I think it has a cherry fizzpop flavour...there's something stronger in there, can't figure it out.


----------



## kimbo (20/10/15)

#7 is just weird 

Bubblegum something


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/15)

#10, hmmm, some wacky bubble gum melon pineapple mix


----------



## korn1 (1/11/15)

Ok my last guess for #2 is diddle daddle popcorn


----------



## kimbo (1/11/15)

Last guess #7 bubblegum RY4


----------

